# Lasagne mistake



## Debbie (May 12, 2006)

I made my regular lasagne recipe.. and put it all together.. after I was completly done, I noticed I used swiss cheese on the 2nd layer, by mistake... 
   I used mozzarella for the first layer, and the cottage cheese for both layers.. 

 so, do you think its all messed up now, cause of the swiss cheese?  or do you think it will be ok, and just go ahead and put it in the oven.  I can't really take the swiss cheese off, its shredded and in the sauce already.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2006)

Hey you may discover something you'll love.  Cooking is all about creativity.  Don't think of it as a mistake think of it as an experiment.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Debbie (May 12, 2006)

well, I am afraid its gonna be icky.. cause swiss is kind of sour.....   ya think?


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2006)

I don't think theres  really a whole lot you can do unless you want to totally remove that layer....cheese, sauce and lasagna.  You might try adding the moz with it.......thats what I'd probably do.


----------



## Gretchen (May 12, 2006)

It will be fine. Don't even mention it. Swiss isn't sour--just piquant. It could be very good.


----------



## Angie (May 12, 2006)

I think it sounds wonderful and might have to try it myself!


----------



## auntdot (May 12, 2006)

Would go with it.

Some of the greatest discoveries in cooking were made by mistake.

Take the Mars bar in the fish batter, OK, that was supposedly not a mistake and well, it is not fine cuisine, but you get the point I am feebly trying to make.

Think it might very well work, and if not what have you got to lose?

The grub is already made.

Give it a try.

There is always pizza delivery if you can't stand it.

But please let us know how it turns out.

Edited because I wanted to move an adverb, I hate when I have to do that.


----------



## Horab (May 12, 2006)

LOL, yeah, I'm interested in how this turn out, too.

Trial and error, a proven method. Swiss cheese is often served melted, the texture might be a little off, but seems like the taste would be okay.

Awaiting results....


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 13, 2006)

O heck, you can put any kind of cheese on your lasagna  and it will be fine.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 13, 2006)

I agree, mistakes have brought on great new recipes! Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Debbie (May 13, 2006)

well, the first bite, I tasted the swiss RIGHT away... it did not string out like mozz. does. But it tasted good.  made it kinda of interesting, because you could taste the mozz. cheese, then the swiss in the next bite...   but I had all of this shredded, I bet it would have been better if they were slices of cheese instead of shredded.   But, doubt I would make it again like this. But, if you want a different kind of lasagne, try it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2006)

For a great lasagna that's again "different", use a combination of ricotta, cottage cheese, and muenster.  The muenster adds a definite dairy flavor to the mix, and strings out like mozzarella when melted.

Medium cheddar is also very good in lasagna, epsecially when adding chopped black olives and sauted mushrroms.  In fact, you can alter the lasagna ingredients in so many different ways.  After all, the noodles are simply fairly bland pasta, used to create a layerd dish.  You could sandwich things like brocolli and cauliflower, with crumbled bacon and a blue-cheese sauce, or use diced pieces of grilled steak with queso sauce.  It's really up to you.  I could almost entertain the thought of baking a fruit-filled lasagna.  And I konw I could come up with a seafood lasagna, maybe with a lemon and tarragon flavored bechemel, or a tomato-horseradish sauce.

Again I say, don't limit yourself to a standard.  Expand upon everything you do.  That way, you will become the expert.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2006)

I'm sure it tasted just fine. 
When my kids were little, I made homemade pizza a lot, because the family loved it. We didn't have much money, and there were a few times when we were really broke and the kids were clamoring for pizza, that I made it with Velveeta cheese, because that's all I had on hand. 
I know, it's enough to make an Italian turn green, but it actually tasted pretty good...just not like real pizza. The kids didn't care...they got pizza crust with tomato sauce, hamburger and cheese, and they were happy as clams.


----------



## katluvscake (May 13, 2006)

I might just try it with swiss.  My husband loves all sorts of different kinds of cheese and he might really enjoy different cheesy layers


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, all cheese is good cheese in the lasagna department.  Just give it a new name.  Swiss Lasagna works!


----------

